# New Kings Jersey!



## Peja Vu




----------



## Peja Vu

If those are going to be used as the road jerseys, they are a big upgrade over what we have:


----------



## Blue

It looks like either the home or alternate jersey. Usually road jerseys have the city name and home jerseys the team name, so that's what im goin by. It's a good look either way tho.


----------



## Porn Player

Looks good, kinda childish, but good none-the-less.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Those are nice.


----------



## Peja Vu

Blue Magic said:


> It looks like either the home or alternate jersey. Usually road jerseys have the city name and home jerseys the team name, so that's what im goin by. It's a good look either way tho.


The Kings have only recently started using Sacramento on the away jerseys....


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja Vu said:


> The Kings have only recently started using Sacramento on the away jerseys....


And the picture has completely vanished from the internet...


----------



## Blue

Lol yeah, the site i saw pics on last night pulled down all the pics of players wearing new jerseys.........Minny, ORL, & Sac-town.....I guest they weren't actually supposed to be revealed yet, so we were lucky to catch a sneak peek. :smile:


----------



## Dream Hakeem

This is why we don't hot linK!!!


----------



## Basel




----------



## a_i_4_life

looks pretty nice


----------



## Floods

I liked the one that said 'Sacramento'.


----------



## gi0rdun

I liked the old ones better.


----------



## msladee

Nice.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Thats pretty nice actually..


----------



## gi0rdun

What's up with all the new jerseys looking so plain?


----------



## Golden

Nice but I think the old is better.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

I like these way more than the other ones. I might have to get myself one of those jerseys.


----------



## thaKEAF

I really like the home ones.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I think those home ones could look real nice, don't like the away one so much..


----------



## Flash is the Future

I like how the away one is lavender-ish. 

Other than that, these new jerseys look really good.


----------



## thaKEAF




----------



## Basel

I like how they look. I guess their slogan after unveiling these was "Dress for Success." I can't envision that happening for this team.


----------



## kingpala

I think they're ugly... I favored the old Kings jerseys from 2001 that only said "Kings" in the front. The black away and white home. Those were great. Ah, old memories.


----------



## Basel

Are the Kings completely done using a black away jersey, or do they have one as an alternate?


----------



## thaKEAF

They haven't had them since the 01-02 season.


----------



## DWADE4

Shouldn't the home jerseys say KINGS and the away Sacramento? whyy is it the other way around?


----------

